# Reflections.



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Having Lexi & Beemer has been a journey in self discovery more than anything. Since I knew I'd have two 10 week old puppies at once I did a whole lotta reading about what I SHOULD do. Some of the advice was helpful. Others not so much. And there sure is a lot of advice/rules/if you don't do (fill in the blank) your dog is going to be (fill in the blank).









I remember one of the rules I saw was if your dog isn't fully socialized by twelve weeks, you're done for. Of course I was freaking out because I'd only have two weeks and they wouldn't have their shots in time. Though their first weekend home they were at our department party with lots of people and they were a hit! And they visited friends houses.









Housebreaking was a challenge. But the minute Lexi rang the bell on her own, I cried like a proud mama.









I also got them to groomers asap. So by the time they were 5 months old, they'd already been to the groomer 3 times. (It also grew out real fast). And the groomers all loved them.









They also went on a trip to California where they spent time with their human cousins who were afraid of Lexi and Beemer at first but ended up being best friends in just one walk. This is my niece who hid behind furniture not 10 minutes before I took this picture.









And they rode in the cars like champs.









They got into their fair share of scrapes. (I didn't take pictures of all the shoes, purses, and undergarments they destroyed)

















But those first few months taught me how to notice how my moods, reactions, tone impact their behaviors. And as a result, they have changed me for the better. We haven't done everything like we were supposed to but we've found our way. Don't get me wrong. It wasn't easy. But the struggle has been more than worth it.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Wow. Fab photos. Fab advice and what a wonderful journey you are on......


----------



## Milliesdad (Apr 24, 2016)

Fantastic pictures, I'm lost for words, they're stunning.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Wonderful look back to the start of your journey together.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What a treat! Beautiful pups, beautiful dogs and beautiful story.


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 3, 2015)

Lexie and Beemer are adorable They also seem like a happy lot. Is that a pet gate i have seen in one of the photos? Curious to know how they take it. It is great that they get along. You are a great parent.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Annabellam said:


> Lexie and Beemer are adorable They also seem like a happy lot. Is that a pet gate i have seen in one of the photos? Curious to know how they take it. It is great that they get along. You are a great parent.



I actually bought several pens and at first had lined it up all around the family room so they didn't get up on the couch or into cords and other things that couldn't be put away. And then later I used it to protect the plants. They used the wire crate so really don't think anything of it. I still use it when we travel and I need to keep them contained in a large space. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Two pups is hard work and I know very few people who have done such a great job as you have - love to see your pair and hear your wisdom


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I have so enjoyed following the story of Lexi and Beemer, the struggles and the total love. The scarey bits (car windows!!!) the naughty bits. I love guessing who is who and ALWAYS getting it wrong unless bits are showing. Seeing them bloom into such an amazing duo. I am so glad you found each other make sure you keep us updated as the journey continues


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

arlo said:


> I have so enjoyed following the story of Lexi and Beemer, the struggles and the total love. The scarey bits (car windows!!!) the naughty bits. I love guessing who is who and ALWAYS getting it wrong unless bits are showing. Seeing them bloom into such an amazing duo. I am so glad you found each other make sure you keep us updated as the journey continues




I try to forget the scary bits but boy aren't those moments great lessons on how things can change in a split second. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Thanks to everyone's kind thoughts. I know I've learned from much wisdom that has been shared on this forum. Between personal experience and the sage advice by so many on here, it comes down to investing time and effort in helping them reach their potential. Rarely is it easy and it sure isn't quick. It is also ongoing. I also had a lot of help and chose to sacrifice some of my needs to make sure theirs were met. And every single bit worth it. Even watching them sleep brings me joy. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love dogs and your two are totally gorgeous examples of lovely lovable dogs.

One other thing I love about dogs is how forgiving they are. I am far from a perfect owner and sometimes I am tired, grumpy, emotionally wrecked and hormonal. They still love me and don't bear a grudge even when they have very unjustly had to cope with the fall out of my moods!!! And I have to say that they generally not only cope with me but coax a smile and a general improvement in my feelings.

Dogs are the best.... people not always and frequently not so much!


----------

